# London's Best of the Best?



## aaronb

It's been a while since I had time in London to mooch around but may have a few days in Jan. With a couple of hundred entries on London's Best Coffee App and 100cups though deciding where to go is a headache.

So what's really the best of the best? Where did you have an espresso or filter that amazed you? Where uses an unusual roaster that you rate highly (i.e. not HasBean or Square Mile).

No dark roast places please.

Thanks!


----------



## fatboyslim

aaronb said:


> It's been a while since I had time in London to mooch around but may have a few days in Jan. With a couple of hundred entries on London's Best Coffee App and 100cups though deciding where to go is a headache.
> 
> So what's really the best of the best? Where did you have an espresso or filter that amazed you? Where uses an unusual roaster that you rate highly (i.e. not HasBean or Square Mile).
> 
> No dark roast places please.
> 
> Thanks!


I wouldn't call it the best but I do love Notes just behind St Pancras. Very smart new building and a very chilled out mezzanine where I basically stayed for about 4 hours chitchatting with old friends and drinking yummy coffee. Sausage rolls are also a bit special. Roastery is just off Caledonian Road so I would say its local!


----------



## Glenn

The Notes roastery has just shifted and is now closer to Canary Wharf.


----------



## robashton

I keep on saying it and people keep on being too lazy to get out and try it, but Silhouette is still the best coffee shop I've ever been to in London.


----------



## Asgross

+ 1 silhouette


----------



## jeebsy

Craft coffee


----------



## Nod

> Craft coffee


I agree it is Craft. In the last year I have tried mothers milk, Kaffeine, Monmouth, TAP, 3 places in Peckham, curators, Worksop (fitzrovia) and attendant.

Many nice coffees but nothing as nice as Craft. Also the granola fruit and yougurt is the bomb.


----------



## Sven

Craft + 1


----------



## Jon

Nod said:


> I agree it is Craft. In the last year I have tried mothers milk, Kaffeine, Monmouth, TAP, 3 places in Peckham, curators, Worksop (fitzrovia) and attendant.
> 
> Many nice coffees but nothing as nice as Craft. Also the granola fruit and yougurt is the bomb.


Is that the one in Shoreditch?


----------



## Dicci

For me it's either Union St. Coffee Shop (Gentlemen Baristas) between London Bridge and Borough, or Four Corners on Lower Marsh St. (Behind Waterloo Station). Both do great espresso and fantastic brewed coffee..


----------



## Phil104

Store St Espresso - introduced me to the delights of Drop Coffee and Playground - so would tick your box of less usual coffee in the usual places. Timber Yard in Covent Garden was serving Barn when I was last in there and Workshop and the Department of Coffee and Social Affairs roast their own and are reliably good.


----------



## hotmetal

Origin was really nice coffee last time I visited. Peloton in Spitalfields market make a great flat white and is great if you want to lust over bike porn with your coffee. I think it's the first time I've seen a Mazzer Kold too.


----------



## timmyjj21

Lundenwic has recently opened just off The Strand (Aldwych st) and was great when I visited. Weighed out the Workshop beans, used a naked portafilter, and was presented a really great flat white.


----------



## hotmetal

When I worked in the Strand it was a bit of a coffee desert unless you like it a la trad Italian panino shop. Good to know for next time. I need to used this thread as the basis for another coffee adventure. Subscribed.


----------



## JKK

East End:

+1 for Origin very good

+1 for Craft

Climpsons ( although recently inconsistent )

Lanark Coffee ( VictoriaArduino lever action !!! . near Columbia rd )

My house ! ( joking )

West End:

Milk Bar ( using Drop Coffee beans, as are Flat a White )

Tapped ( for brewed )

Midtown ? / Faringdon

Prufrock ( one of the originals ! )

Workshop ( for beans, onsite drinks variable quality )

Hackney Wick:

Counter Cafe ( good brew & espresso & Olympic canal side view )

Walthamstow:

Wood St Coffee - Very good ( in Blackhorse Workshops )

-JKK


----------



## aaronb

Thanks for the advice all!

Sad to see that Mothers Milk has closed before I managed to get there, was looking forward to JB kaffe lever action









Lots of the others mentioned are on the shortlist.


----------



## Blackstone

Mothers milk has closed??

Loved that place. Really nice guys and always willing to talk every coffee.

Don't the reason behind the closure but hope its not rising rent


----------



## aaronb

Blackstone said:


> Mothers milk has closed??
> 
> Loved that place. Really nice guys and always willing to talk every coffee.
> 
> Don't the reason behind the closure but hope its not rising rent


Yep - see their twitter / facebook. Hopefully they come back somewhere else.


----------



## ZachChipp

The Gentleman Baristas on Union street, southwark is ace!

Some of the best pour overs!


----------



## Nod

> Is that the one in Shoreditch?


Yes...


----------



## Asgross

Yes mothers milk loved to talk and serve coffee - real enthusiasts

But I was told they have just moved to building inside an ad agency still in great Portland st


----------



## aaronb

Asgross said:


> Yes mothers milk loved to talk and serve coffee - real enthusiasts
> 
> But I was told they have just moved to building inside an ad agency still in great Portland st


They moved into Exposure but that has now ended. Like I said, check Facebook/Twitter/Instagram.


----------



## Stevie

Origin Coffee Roasters on Charlotte Street is probably my favourite chilled like place at the moment


----------



## Scotford

Throwing some more into the mix: Barber and Parlour is cracking, as is Association. Noble are at the absolute top of their game and are beyond amazing and Alchemy are incredible too.


----------



## aaronb

The trip happened - thanks for suggestions all. I'll provide updates a bit later today, some I agree with others not!


----------



## aaronb

Espresso:

Nothing exceptional here, overall I was quite disappointed.

Store St - SqM Sweetshop was the only option. It was OK. Just OK. And I like nice bright fruity coffee....

Craft - A SO from Notes that was pretty nice and syrupy and spicy. Really nice people (I told them the forums sent me).

TAP (Rathbone Pl) - Their house blend, bright and quite nice. Not that memorable.

Alchemy - San Sebastion - Really Orangey. Not that memorable.

Filter:

Much better here

Caravan - a rare Panama Geisha Natural (the same coffee was also available washed) brewed in a Chemex. Loads of ripe juicey stone fruit once it had cooled down. Really cool place and nice vibes. Very busy. Really friendly staff, had a chat with the Barista and bought a bag of the Panama.

Origin - Best coffee of the trip by far, Kenya Gatura. Incredibly complex and less bright than a lot of Kenyan's I have tried recently. This place looks amazing, very cool with a beautiful brew bar. It was quiet so I had a nice chat with the Barista about coffee in general whilst he took great care and attention and it showed. Absolutely stunning filter. I'm definitely going to be buying more of their beans.

Workshop (Clerkenwell) - Had a filter of a Kenyan I think. Brewed in an aeropress, although I wasn't given an option. It was nice but forgettable. Had a chat with the barista on the espresso machine who was friendly and sold me a bag of the current cult of done which is an SO Burundi. Incredibly busy.

Gentleman Barista's - really cool place that had more locals than coffee geeks. The incredibly friendly barista offered me a choice of 3 coffee's either as aeropress, chemex or v60. A v60 of a washed Columbian from a roaster I have never heard of before and have since forgotten (Sunday something?) was super clean and quite floral. When I asked about it the barista brought the bag over to me and told me about the roaster and the coffee and was just a really nice guy who clearly cared a lot about whether his customers were enjoying the coffee.

Always good to see what else is going on so thanks again for all the recommendations.


----------



## Southpaw

Asgross said:


> Yes mothers milk loved to talk and serve coffee - real enthusiasts
> 
> But I was told they have just moved to building inside an ad agency still in great Portland st


I miss going there on my way to work. Hopefully they'll get going again.


----------



## ironypirate

I work in Kings Cross, so nothing new to add really to the list already compiled but personally:

- Caravan (in Granary Square) - the coffee is excellent, they roast on-site and the food is top notch. Great for breakfast meetings.

- Lanark Coffee (bottom of Caledonian Road, formally DASH Coffee) - great place to pick something up and go. I think they're still using Alchemy.

- Notes (behind St Pancras) - as already mentioned, super place, and if you stay long enough into the day you can go from drinking coffee to drinking wine...


----------



## Phil104

A great roving report aaron. Thank you. I'm sorry Store St was disappointing but I'm not sure that I would have been overly thrilled with the SqM.


----------



## baileyt

One for N1 / Islington - The Place in Canonbury. It's my nearest cafe, drinks can be variable but enjoy their volcano coffeeworks beans. Roastery is Norwood I think.....


----------



## aaronb

Phil104 said:


> A great roving report aaron. Thank you. I'm sorry Store St was disappointing but I'm not sure that I would have been overly thrilled with the SqM.


No worries at all - will go back another time and hope for Playground to be on!


----------



## mmmatron

I was in caravan on Saturday, my flat white was delicious, my husbands had a black short and curly gently nestled on top of the perfectly poured latte art (beard hair I think...hipsters...ffs). No apology just lots of staff looking at it in puzzlement. Still had to pay for it too. Poor.

Prufrock yesterday, lovely pour over, flat white had too much milk in it, nice guys.


----------



## dsc

mmmatron said:


> I was in caravan on Saturday, my flat white was delicious, my husbands had a black short and curly gently nestled on top of the perfectly poured latte art (beard hair I think...hipsters...ffs). No apology just lots of staff looking at it in puzzlement. Still had to pay for it too. Poor.
> 
> Prufrock yesterday, lovely pour over, flat white had too much milk in it, nice guys.


Paying for pubes / beard hair on a milk based drink is a bit too much I'd say. Did you suggest not paying or simply paid and left? Odd one, it should've gone straight in the bin / sink and you should've been offered a fresh one made.

Btw whats the deal with drink prep and body hair when it comes to food hygine? Allowed or you need hair / beard nets to stop the above from happenning?

T.


----------



## mmmatron

The place was heaving, we were at the bar waiting for a table, so when we got the bill it would have been a faff explaining to the waitress so we just left. Not really like me to leave it but I was a touch hungover! They did make a fresh one sans hair


----------



## WilliamPiper

On Saturday went to the Brazilian Cafe/Restaurant in Brixton Market for breakfast. The coffee was pretty good, but the Brazilian breakfast was one of the best breakfasts I have ever had. Worth a visit.


----------



## Scotford

WilliamPiper said:


> On Saturday went to the Brazilian Cafe/Restaurant in Brixton Market for breakfast. The coffee was pretty good, but the Brazilian breakfast was one of the best breakfasts I have ever had. Worth a visit.


After spending more time than i care to admit doing the rounds in brixton recently I'll add that it's quite rare to get a good coffee.


----------



## kappa22

better coffee on tottenham court road is decent


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

One of my favourites when I'm in the area is "The Attendant" on Foley Street, its an awesome little place located in a repurposed underground victorian toilet. fantastic food and never had a bad coffee there yet.


----------



## delgag64

Totally agree with your mention of Workshop Coffee on Clerkenwell Road. People seem to go mad for the similarly named Coffee Works by Angel tube, which has once or twice caused confusion when I've been meeting people, but while it has good food I've never been that rapt by its coffee.


----------



## hotmetal

Not to be confused with Workhouse either!

I might give up my day job and open Workshy Coffee. May not be a recipe for business success though.


----------



## aaronb

delgag64 said:


> Totally agree with your mention of Workshop Coffee on Clerkenwell Road. People seem to go mad for the similarly named Coffee Works by Angel tube, which has once or twice caused confusion when I've been meeting people, but while it has good food I've never been that rapt by its coffee.


The cult of done made at home was actually a very good coffee, I was impressed and will buy more Workshop beans based off that.


----------



## Asgross

This week I've been really enjoying coffee at mission control ( the Ethiopian coffee co) in Amwell Street ( between kings X and Islington stations)

Really fruity shots


----------



## christos_geo

Asgross said:


> This week I've been really enjoying coffee at mission control ( the Ethiopian coffee co) in Amwell Street ( between kings X and Islington stations)
> 
> Really fruity shots


Ground control right?


----------



## Asgross

Sorry,

Yes your right -ground control not Mission control!


----------



## Scotford

Honourable mention to TY in Soho where I had an outstanding Climpsons Chemex today!


----------



## Snakehips

Very enjoyable Cult of Dome flat white at Workshop - Holborn Viaduct this afternoon.


----------



## winterlight

BeanAbout said:


> One of my favourites when I'm in the area is "The Attendant" on Foley Street, its an awesome little place located in a repurposed underground victorian toilet. fantastic food and never had a bad coffee there yet.


I've been intrigued by this place for a while, so am considering paying a visit soon.

Anyone else sampled their wares?


----------



## mmmatron

It's nice for the original Victorian loo features, good cake, coffee 'ok'


----------



## winterlight

mmmatron said:


> It's nice for the original Victorian loo features, good cake, coffee 'ok'


Ah, I'm looking for fantastic coffee, so maybe I'll review my options! Thanks!


----------



## vector3

Department of Coffee and Social Affairs is definitely worth a mention. They've got a few places dotted around central London including one on Leather Lane (very close to Prufrock, 5 mins from Workshop Clerkenwell).


----------



## Scotford

winterlight said:


> Ah, I'm looking for fantastic coffee, so maybe I'll review my options! Thanks!


Don't let one 'okay' put you off. I've long been a lover of Attendant and their coffee.


----------



## Grimley

If you're ever in the City (Barbican Area) There's a Notes branch In CityPoint, round the corner from moorgate tube station, or Wild & Wood along the London Wall, near to Finsbury Circus (serves Monmouth) As I'm going to the London Coffee festival this year & the queue on a Saturday goes past Nude Espresso, I'd certainly would not be going in there that day as I would be leaving the festival chock full of Caffeine! So I gave them a try & they were the best of all three.


----------



## Scotford

Shout out to Lanark on Hackney Rd for serving the best shot of Alchemy I've ever had.


----------



## winterlight

Well, I'm in Spitalfields tomorrow, so will check out the Department of Coffee there.

Thanks!


----------



## UncleJake

winterlight data-ipsquote-contentapp= said:


> Well' date=' I'm in Spitalfields tomorrow, so will check out the Department of Coffee there.


How was it?

Going to try Penny (at the Old Vic) for the first time tomorrow. It's as-yet unrated on the coffee app (or it's rated zero!). Anyone tried it?

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tidiman

I gave give a point to Wild & Wood. Absolutely unique.


----------



## UncleJake

Anyone tried Ben's House near Warren St? Heading there now... Volcano I believe...


----------



## UncleJake

UncleJake said:


> Anyone tried Ben's House near Warren St? Heading there now... Volcano I believe...


Really nice place, selling only lovely local fare... Sadly though it's only got a week left - it's being sold to make way for much needed luxury flats - one thing London is crying out for.

I think Ben will find a new venue before long.


----------



## Scotford

Just found out that Craft is closing its doors after the weekend. Massive, massiveshame. @jeebsy


----------



## jeebsy

Scotford said:


> Just found out that Craft is closing its doors after the weekend. Massive, massiveshame. @jeebsy


Yeah just saw that on Instagram, sad times


----------



## Scotford

jeebsy said:


> Yeah just saw that on Instagram, sad times


Thankfully they'll still be at Maltby street on the weekends.


----------



## JKK

Scotford said:


> Just found out that Craft is closing its doors after the weekend. Massive, massiveshame. @jeebsy


That is a shame, they are one of the best in Sditch.

PS I'm glad you changed your avatar.

The old one, . . . worried me . . .


----------



## Scotford

JKK said:


> That is a shame, they are one of the best in Sditch.
> 
> PS I'm glad you changed your avatar.
> 
> The old one, . . . worried me . . .


Yeah a massive shame. They are going to be sorely missed.


----------



## brymstone

Glenn said:


> The Notes roastery has just shifted and is now closer to Canary Wharf.


I do live in Isle of Dogs; I should pay a visit to Notes when I have a chance next time!


----------



## winterlight

winterlight said:


> Well, I'm in Spitalfields tomorrow, so will check out the Department of Coffee there.
> 
> Thanks!


I did go to DoC, just a bit of a delay in reporting back! And, yes, I had a pretty good americano there! It was made with their Dark Horse beans which, I think, are Yirgacheffe. Definitely recommended if you're in the area, but it's a rather small shop and I imagine it gets crowded during busy periods.

Fast forward a month of so from my last visit to Spitalfields and I found myself in the area again. However, rather than heading to DoC again, I took a stroll upto Brooklyn Coffee (http://www.brooklyncoffee.co.uk) which I had spied on the way in. Had a really nice americano in there for a decent price and the staff couldn't be more helpful. Not sure which beans they were using that day, but fantastically flavoured and well brewed.


----------



## Scotford

winterlight said:


> Not sure which beans they were using that day, but fantastically flavoured and well brewed.


Caravans Market Blend


----------



## Spy

I wouldn't say best of the best but definitely worth a visit is the Camden Coffee House. Had a lovely cappuccino made with Has Bean beans on a Nuova Simonelli machine


----------



## Spy

I was in the Shoreditch area today so thought I would try out Origin given the favourable mentions on here.










Popped in and had a lovely Colombian brew along with a Pork & Bear ciabatta. The baristas were very helpful.










Much better than the Camden Coffee House but not as good as Campbell & Syme in East Finchley.


----------



## YerbaMate170

I live in London on and off, not been to nearly as many places as I'd like so far (will try and go to more in the next few months and provide updates on here) but so far my favourites are Monmouth and Prufrock - Monmouth, only been to the Covent Gardens store so gotten takeaway a few times, really great, what I'd describe for a lack of a better word as "traditional" tasting coffee but it's just wonderful.

Prufrock, was initially disappointed to see their house blend is Red Brick which I just find a tad boring, but I've had the guest single origin on two separate occasions and it's been amazing both times.

EDIT: I also visited Mother's Milk one time before they shut - I remember paying £2.50 I think for an Espresso which I remember thinking was steep, but then again their location and size of store means that's inevitable I suppose, and they use Barn beans or did when I was there so I guess I'd pay a premium for that as it's something a bit different. Enjoyed my espresso very much, shame they've shut as others have said.

Kaffeine is a place I'd heard great things about but was ever so slightly disappointed, again they use Red Brick... I don't like judging places based on one visit though so will return. Also I like their Cascara on the house served with every coffee or at least I got a glass!


----------



## ewancrallan

'Alchemy', round the back of St Paul's. Great coffee


----------



## UncleJake

ewancrallan said:


> 'Alchemy', round the back of St Paul's. Great coffee


Took a long walk to find it one day, only to find it shut. Not sure I have it in me twice.


----------



## YerbaMate170

I'm looking to head to Craft but google is telling me it's permanently shut, is this correct?


----------



## jlarkin

YerbaMate170 said:


> I'm looking to head to Craft but google is telling me it's permanently shut, is this correct?


Sounds like it - apart from something about maltby street?



Scotford said:


> Just found out that Craft is closing its doors after the weekend. Massive, massives hame





Scotford said:


> Thankfully they'll still be at Maltby street on the weekends.


----------



## YerbaMate170

@jlarkin ah apologies I thought I read every page on this thread but clearly not! Thanks, I'll head somewhere else!


----------



## jlarkin

YerbaMate170 said:


> @jlarkin ah apologies I thought I read every page on this thread but clearly not! Thanks, I'll head somewhere else!


No worries, it just rang a bell when I saw your post.


----------



## aaronb

ewancrallan said:


> 'Alchemy', round the back of St Paul's. Great coffee


I've always found alchemy very average.

I kind off feel this thread has long run its course, the idea was to identify the very best London has to offer, not for everyone to just name their favourite shop. Whilst obviously they are valid suggestions and people should drink coffee they enjoy I of think there is a need for a real top 10 as there is so much choice in London now (outside of the app's top rated list)


----------



## YerbaMate170

aaronb said:


> I've always found alchemy very average.
> 
> I kind off feel this thread has long run its course, the idea was to identify the very best London has to offer, not for everyone to just name their favourite shop. Whilst obviously they are valid suggestions and people should drink coffee they enjoy I of think there is a need for a real top 10 as there is so much choice in London now (outside of the app's top rated list)


I suppose the only way to get an idea of the "best of the best" given how much subjectivity there is, is to look at places mentioned multiple times; when I first went through this thread I made a note of places mentioned multiple times. Also consistency - people commenting on somewhere based on one good or bad experience will skew things.

On a semi-related note I went to Prufrock today for maybe the 5th time now and it was as good as ever, really impressed.


----------



## YerbaMate170

I hope OP and others don't mind me just using this thread to build on what's been said/my experiences...

Visited Association the other day, they had Red Brick as standard so I went for the Brazilian Cult of Done. It was nice, but not spectacular - however the shop itself has a really nice ambience to it, really nice place I thought, a unique atmosphere that made me feel strangely not in very central London (Association is next to the Gherkin).

Also recently went to Monmouth's Borough Market branch - I don't think I've ever queued so much for a coffee. Probably because of how busy they were, I was a little let down with my espresso, disappointing because I find their Covent Garden branch consistently excellent despite also being very busy.


----------



## El carajillo

Visited Birmingham today to view the new shopping centre, not over impressed.

Called in at Tilt, Gary no longer there, two flat whites-- very disappointing, will not be calling again.


----------



## adz313

Question as a non-Londoner...

I've got a meeting/interview in London on Friday, near Holborn tube station.

I'll likely have a little time beforehand, and so wondered if there were any good Coffee Shops in the area.

i.e. easy to walk to from Holborn tube station (preferably east towards UAL)


----------



## aaronb

adz313 said:


> Question as a non-Londoner...
> 
> I've got a meeting/interview in London on Friday, near Holborn tube station.
> 
> I'll likely have a little time beforehand, and so wondered if there were any good Coffee Shops in the area.
> 
> i.e. easy to walk to from Holborn tube station (preferably east towards UAL)


A quick check of the app shows Workshop and Holborn Grind.

You aren't too far from Prufrock - Google maps suggests a 12 min walk from Holborn tube station, or one stop on the central line to Chancery Lane and it's even shorter. And if you are at Prufrock the Dept of Coffee is just down the road.

Visit all 4 and be super caffeinated for work!


----------



## adz313

aaronb said:


> A quick check of the app shows Workshop and Holborn Grind.
> 
> You aren't too far from Prufrock - Google maps suggests a 12 min walk from Holborn tube station, or one stop on the central line to Chancery Lane and it's even shorter. And if you are at Prufrock the Dept of Coffee is just down the road.
> 
> Visit all 4 and be super caffeinated for work!


Thanks Aaron - I've been to the Shoreditch and London Grinds (and enjoyed), and Holborn looks suitably close.

Might look further afield if I have time.

Maybe one after rather than going for all 4 before!


----------



## Scotford

adz313 said:


> ...and London Grinds...


How long ago?


----------



## adz313

Scotford said:


> How long ago?


Start of this year for London, May for Shoreditch


----------



## BaggaZee

adz313 said:


> Question as a non-Londoner...
> 
> I've got a meeting/interview in London on Friday, near Holborn tube station.
> 
> I'll likely have a little time beforehand, and so wondered if there were any good Coffee Shops in the area.
> 
> i.e. easy to walk to from Holborn tube station (preferably east towards UAL)


Freestate coffee is a 2min walk north on Southampton Row from Holborn station, I had a delicious cup of brew there a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Scotford

adz313 said:


> Start of this year for London, May for Shoreditch


Ah sweet. I trained the London Bridge and Shoreditch Head Baristas Hubert & Sophie and help the Head of Coffee for the group with R&D quite a bit. They are doing really good things, still.


----------



## adz313

BaggaZee said:


> Freestate coffee is a 2min walk north on Southampton Row from Holborn station, I had a delicious cup of brew there a couple of weeks ago.


Thanks for the recommendation - looks doable.

I'm more an espresso drinker, but from a quick look on their website, they cover that too.


----------



## adz313

Scotford said:


> Ah sweet. I trained the London Bridge and Shoreditch Head Baristas Hubert & Sophie and help the Head of Coffee for the group with R&D quite a bit. They are doing really good things, still.


Ahh, cool.

Well yeah, enjoyed both (although i sat outside at Shoreditch, bloody freezing!), so will probably make a stop to Holborn while I'm there, see how it compares.

Who does their House Grind at the moment? I remember reading that they're taking it in-house, has that happened yet?


----------



## Scotford

adz313 said:


> Ahh, cool.
> 
> Well yeah, enjoyed both (although i sat outside at Shoreditch, bloody freezing!), so will probably make a stop to Holborn while I'm there, see how it compares.
> 
> Who does their House Grind at the moment? I remember reading that they're taking it in-house, has that happened yet?


Its contract roasted based on a profile Sam wants across the group depending on what's in season.

I happen to know that their Probat has just been unboxed and is being installed this week in their HQ in the middle of Shoreditch. I'll get my mitts on a bag of their new blend when they start test roasting.


----------



## Nod

Nightmare just heading to craft and thought I'd check this post... It's shut... Where do I go instead - I'm near old street - origin? What is the best current east coffee?


----------



## hotmetal

If you are near old St roundabout i would go to Origin yes.


----------



## Nod

> If you are near old St roundabout i would go to Origin yes.


Thanks - I've been there before and don't like as much as craft but I guess it is tough...


----------



## adz313

@Nod shoreditch grind is right on Old Street station, so convenient from a tube perspective!

@Scotford - just reporting back, Holborn is also nice - less busy than the other two - enjoyed the coffee (although I'm by no means an expert).

Didn't have time for a second before, and ran for a train after.

I'll just have to go back for some of the other suggestions another time!


----------



## Nod

Thanks - I may head there after origin


----------



## Scotford

Shoutout to SecondShot coffee down the east end of Bethnal Green Rd. One of the best espresso shots I've had in ages (Drop).


----------



## saj_87

Ohhhhh I'm deffo trying a few places!


----------



## jamonation

I'm going to be in London for a week starting on the 22nd for work. I'll be near Borough market most of the time. I have tried Monmouth and am hoping to find some other, more off the beaten path places. Any recommendations?


----------



## hotmetal

Flat Cap have a stall there don't they?


----------



## jamonation

Perfect, I can start there and work my way around Southwark. Sounds like their flat white is pretty good.


----------



## aaronb

jamonation said:


> Perfect, I can start there and work my way around Southwark. Sounds like their flat white is pretty good.


If you are Southwark based so was I when I wrote the reviews earlier in the thread, they're all easy to get to via foot or public transport.

Gentleman Baristas and Coffeeworks Project are both in Southwark, Alchemy is just over the bridge (but not worth it IMHO)


----------



## Phobic

ewancrallan said:


> 'Alchemy', round the back of St Paul's. Great coffee


I'm near St.Pauls today, will see if I can make it over to Alchemy if I have time.


----------



## Phobic

aaronb said:


> Gentleman Baristas and Coffeeworks Project are both in Southwark, Alchemy is just over the bridge (but not worth it IMHO)


Southwark is a bit far for me, I'm just north of Paternoster Square, anything better than Alchemy over that way at all?


----------



## aaronb

Phobic said:


> Southwark is a bit far for me, I'm just north of Paternoster Square, anything better than Alchemy over that way at all?


A quick look on the London's best Coffee app suggests Aritigiano serving Origin on Paternoster Square. I'd rate Origin higher than Alchemy as roasters but I cant vouch for this particular cafe personally.


----------



## jlarkin

Haven't been to that particular branch of Artigiano's but if it's similar to the one in Reading it's likely to be OK without being amazing. I haven't been to the alchemy cafe but the beans I had from alchemy were very good.


----------



## Blackstone

workshop coffee - holborn branch. 5 min walk from the square


----------



## espressotechno

Where is this planet called "London" ?


----------



## Phobic

Great thanks all.

i'll check that app out too.


----------



## Mrb2020

Two of my favourites are The Gentlemen Baristas and Hej


----------



## mcrmfc

I'm trying to stop going to Gentlemen Baristas every day, but failing badly it's so good.

They have just switched up their Linea for a fancy new Faema e71.

Coffee just as good though!


----------



## mmmatron

Staying round the corner from Shoreditch Grind so popped in this morning for a pastry and flat white. Nice atmosphere, great service, and the coffee was pretty good.


----------



## Coffee45

There are a few good options in and around Spitalfields Market and some excellent places to eat theretoo, whether for a quick snack or dinner.


----------



## Brewdog

I'm in London for the next couple of days starting near covent garden. I've got Monmouth on my list as it's only a few minutes from where I'm staying but it's shut on a Sunday. Any other other recommendations - is there a coffee map? Recommendation for Sunday brunch and coffee would be great! ?


----------



## UncleJake

Brewdog said:


> I'm in London for the next couple of days starting near covent garden. I've got Monmouth on my list as it's only a few minutes from where I'm staying but it's shut on a Sunday. Any other other recommendations - is there a coffee map? Recommendation for Sunday brunch and coffee would be great!


There are several coffee apps which do a great job geographically. And you're spoiled for choice around there. Can't help with food & coffee though. In my experience it's one or the other that is done well.


----------



## mmmatron

Best coffee and brunch combo for me has to be caravan. Prefer the one in Exmouth market to kings cross.


----------



## aaronb

Seconding Caravan and the london's best coffee app.


----------



## EwanEdwards

I popped into Dark Arts Roastery Cafe yesterday and had a delicious shot of their Rwandan and some good batch brew.

Its a cool space in a railway arch with all of the business of roasting and serving the coffee happening in the one room.


----------



## Grimley

Another one to add - The Attendant Fitzrovia. Very good flat white from there.

I visited two more on the same day, the Espresso room outside great Ormond street Hospital & Monmouth in Borough Market, both good but the Attendant was tops for the day.


----------



## Jacko112

YerbaMate170 said:


> I'm looking to head to Craft but google is telling me it's permanently shut, is this correct?


Would this Craft be the same guy as he mentioned to me that he works up in town - https://www.crafthousecoffee.co.uk ?


----------



## Brewdog

Over past few days ended up at Monmouth Covent Garden, Soho Grind, Damson & Co in Soho and a place called Notes near Charing Cross


----------



## crlbt

Went for a coffee tour last Friday.

Notes

Prufrock

Workshop

Store St Espresso

TAP

All drinks were flat whites.

Notes - nice, a bit to bright (very light roast) to my taste. Strength is good.

Prufrock - the biggest disappointment, herd a lot about this coffee shop. They use Square Mile's Red Brick. Nice, but very subtle flavour, way too weak, vey milky, coffee flavour somewhere on the background. From what I could see they make milk drinks from single shot. If you order one they put a cup under one side of spout and shot glass under the other. They leave second shot in the glass till the next customer, even if it takes several minutes.

Workshop - probably the best one. Good strength, good flavour, long aftertaste. Medium roast I believe.

Store St - Red Brick as well. Very watery and lacks a bit of strength. I should mention it was my fifth flat white of the day and I was forcing myself to drink it. Will visit it next time again. Barista is a very nice and friendly guy, doesn't mind chatting about coffee and happily answers any questions and gives advices. Also he's got EK43 signed by Matt Perger in the shop.

TAP - is my to go coffee shop. Decent flat whites all the time. Great consistency. The roast is a bit on the brighter side, but not too bad. Good strength, not too milky. It was the first ever coffee shop where I tried light roast espresso and fell in love with it after drinking very dark oily roasts only, so I might be a bit biased.


----------



## Zimmerman

crlbt said:


> Went for a coffee tour last Friday.
> 
> Notes
> 
> Prufrock
> 
> Workshop
> 
> Store St Espresso
> 
> TAP
> 
> All drinks were flat whites.
> 
> Notes - nice, a bit to bright (very light roast) to my taste. Strength is good.
> 
> Prufrock - the biggest disappointment, herd a lot about this coffee shop. They use Square Mile's Red Brick. Nice, but very subtle flavour, way too weak, vey milky, coffee flavour somewhere on the background. From what I could see they make milk drinks from single shot. If you order one they put a cup under one side of spout and shot glass under the other. They leave second shot in the glass till the next customer, even if it takes several minutes.
> 
> Workshop - probably the best one. Good strength, good flavour, long aftertaste. Medium roast I believe.
> 
> Store St - Red Brick as well. Very watery and lacks a bit of strength. I should mention it was my fifth flat white of the day and I was forcing myself to drink it. Will visit it next time again. Barista is a very nice and friendly guy, doesn't mind chatting about coffee and happily answers any questions and gives advices. Also he's got EK43 signed by Matt Perger in the shop.
> 
> TAP - is my to go coffee shop. Decent flat whites all the time. Great consistency. The roast is a bit on the brighter side, but not too bad. Good strength, not too milky. It was the first ever coffee shop where I tried light roast espresso and fell in love with it after drinking very dark oily roasts only, so I might be a bit biased.


TAP, Wardour Street is my go to coffee shop too, consistently excellent.

Tried Soho Grind for a change last week which I thought was very disappointing - shocking espresso and poor service.


----------



## Scotford

Craft coffee (formerly of Shoreditch) have taken the pitch where Noble rose to fame in Kings Cross. Had a coffee last week and it was as good, if not better, than ever!

@jeebsy did you see this?


----------



## Riz

Lovely Kenyan filter at Association ludgate circus. Been working around here last week or two and have also been to workshop and alchemy. Had a really nice flat white as well as batch brew and manual filter at alchemy over the week. Any other places around st Paul's/ ludgate/holborn that are recommended?


----------



## Scotford

@Riz Try Curators over just off Fenchurch st, they rock it. Also if you end up in that area, pop into The New Black on Philpot lane. Wht they are doing is some seriously next level stuff.


----------



## Riz

Thanks @Scotford. Will try to head to those places. Are there any particular items on their menu you would recommend?


----------



## Scotford

Riz said:


> Thanks @Scotford. Will try to head to those places. Are there any particular items on their menu you would recommend?


I'd try an espresso or whatever is brewed at either. With Curators you're going to be wowed and at TNB you'll be too blown away by the selection to know what you're ordering.


----------



## Phobic

Great I'm at monument on Monday. will head over and check it out


----------



## Deejaysuave

Any suggestions for close to Green Park Tube/Mayfair?


----------



## Kosta

is there anywhere in London you can try EK43 espresso?


----------



## UncleJake

Kosta said:


> is there anywhere in London you can try EK43 espresso?


There's a decent place in Brixton... Now - what's it called?


----------



## UncleJake

Working in St. James today - called in to Iris and June - I'm not usually that excited by Ozone Empire 'spro - but they nailed it... Lovely and malty.. And a great aeropress from Roundhill. Might be nicer to my client - in case they hire me more often. It's a good shop to work near!


----------



## UncleJake

Nice chalkboard outside today too: "I've decided to stop drinking coffee for good. I now only drink it for EVIL".


----------



## hotmetal

UncleJake said:


> Nice chalkboard outside today too: "I've decided to stop drinking coffee for good. I now only drink it for EVIL".


You don't know the power of the Dark Side.


----------



## thephinn

Ground Coffee Soc in Putney is definitely worth a try if you're in the SW area - Usually pop in for a short black and a short chat with the chaps behind the bar and I've yet to leave dissatisfied. Gets awfully busy with rowers and cyclists on the weekend though.


----------



## lotuseater

I like Origin in Hoxton. Aside from the superb coffee the guys that run it are very good chaps to talk to, and they also do lovely tea.


----------



## Phobic

Scotford said:


> @Riz Try Curators over just off Fenchurch st, they rock it. Also if you end up in that area, pop into The New Black on Philpot lane. Wht they are doing is some seriously next level stuff.


Went into the new black today, pretty impressive place, they have a line of built in siphons with 4 beans to chose from, and a choice of 4 different beans for espresso.









3 EK43s, I didn't notice what coffee machines they were using as I was too busy watching my siphon being made and chatting with the staff!

didn't notice any other grinders so they might be using the EK's for spro as well - will try to not get so distracted tomorrow and check!

I'm back in London again tomorrow so plan to go back and try something different.


----------



## Scotford

@Phobic They are Steampunk brewers by Alpha Dominche. There are a few Mythos 1s in there too for their 4(!) ModBar groups.Last time I was there I had Hunkute by Workshop filter and a WendelSpro. Both of which were good.


----------



## Stevie

Scotford said:


> @Phobic They are Steampunk brewers by Alpha Dominche. There are a few Mythos 1s in there too for their 4(!) ModBar groups.Last time I was there I had Hunkute by Workshop filter and a WendelSpro. Both of which were good.


Went to town on the fit out! Wonder how that will work out...


----------



## Scotford

Was chatting with the Mgr a while back and it's meant to be a concept store. They aren't aiming to make waves and take over the uk specialty scene, they want bigger contracts out of ploughing so much cash into this physical space. Even the location of the site is intentionally designed that way.


----------



## Phobic

it's a really cool place, great setup, beams "we love coffee", impressed so far.

will try out a spro later today


----------



## Phobic

Back to The new Black for a spro - Guatemalan from Workshop.

just amazing, perfect balance, sweet, fruity (apricots and stone fruit), a touch of acid.

I enjoyed this much more than yesterday's brewed, such a shame I can't visit here more often. Highly recommend though for those who can get in!

noticed the 2 mythos this time, and the coffee machine which is actually built into the front counter, much like you'd see a beer pump in a bar, looks so good but no wonder I missed them yesterday.

As Scotford said, these are Modbar, photo from a different store, damn they look good


----------



## Scotford

Just an FYI. Modbar can suck it compared to Mavam.


----------



## Sconner

I can recommend Flat white in Soho,

Alchemy Coffee near Blackfriars and The Fields near Northfield Station all of them use light roast.

Last two are my personal favourites.

Ed: Damn I forgot about Ozone Coffee Roasters, they have one if the best beans I ever tried.

And there is also Starbucks Reserve in Covent Garden, don't get fooled by "Starbucks" in name. They have really good alternative methods (I wouldn't go there for espresso) and single origin beans, mostly medium roasted.


----------



## Scotford

marcin.mielniczu said:


> Starbucks Reserve ... mostly medium roasted.


Um. The three that you first mentioned use medium roasts, SR is dark. Even their staff rate their 'medium roasts' in the hoppers as 'not quite as dark as the rest of our stores, but darker than the average high street coffee'.


----------



## Zimmerman

marcin.mielniczu said:


> I can recommend Flat white in Soho,
> 
> Alchemy Coffee near Blackfriars and The Fields near Northfield Station all of them use light roast.
> 
> Last two are my personal favourites.
> 
> Ed: Damn I forgot about Ozone Coffee Roasters, they have one if the best beans I ever tried.
> 
> And there is also Starbucks Reserve in Covent Garden, don't get fooled by "Starbucks" in name. They have really good alternative methods (I wouldn't go there for espresso) and single origin beans, mostly medium roasted.


Love Flat White and Ozone, not at all sure about any branch of Starbucks though.


----------



## Sconner

I bought beans from Alchemy, Ozone and Reserve and I got what I written before, I've even chatted with people that work there and they just confirmed. It's been more than month ago but still.


----------



## vabo1

Muni on Fulham Road

Taylor Street (several locations around London)

Wild & Coffee near Holborn

Project Works (not 100% sure about name) just off Leadenhall market

Fernandez & Wells coffee is also surprisingly good

Not so good: Department of Coffee and Social Affairs - I was v disappointed!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Any recommendations for a coffee in around London Bridge?

I'm down in that fancy London tomorrow.


----------



## Phobic

@urbanbumpkin

http://thenewblack.coffee/sg/

is excellent, been there a few times, great place, not too far from London Bridge and certainly worth the walk.


----------



## Grimley

South of the river? off the top of my head...

http://www.monmouthcoffee.co.uk/

http://notes-uk.co.uk/flat-cap-carts/

http://www.thegentlemenbaristas.com/

http://www.caravanrestaurants.co.uk/bankside.html


----------



## Grimley

Phobic said:


> Went into the new black today, pretty impressive place, they have a line of built in siphons with 4 beans to chose from, and a choice of 4 different beans for espresso.
> 
> View attachment 23708


I wasnt impressed. £3.20 for a Flat white, They didn't take cash (Good job I had a card on me) & it tasted sour. I had much better Flatties in Silouettes new place in Cheapside near st. pauls & Caravan Exmouth Market. I won't be going there again, now there's so much choice in the City of London these days.


----------



## Phobic

that's surprising to hear, did you talk to them about it?

great tip on silouettes, I'll go and check it out, not far from where I usually go to in London


----------



## 2971

Grimley said:


> I had much better Flatties in Silouettes new place in Cheapside


Excellent, thanks that's on my way to work, have to try that. Inside the Hummus Bros right?


----------



## Grimley

@Phobic im not one to complain, I dont like making a fuss. @wintold it is. Gets packed in there lunchtimes.


----------



## YerbaMate170

Will never get tired of recommending Colombian Coffee Company's stand in Borough Market (London Bridge)


----------



## Josevonspain

Thanks, for this, going to London next month, will definitely try 1 or more of these


----------



## JKK

Phobic said:


> that's surprising to hear, did you talk to them about it?
> 
> great tip on silouettes, I'll go and check it out, not far from where I usually go to in London


Sorry to say I found The newBlack rather underwhelming, taste wise, considering the amount of gear

and pedigree of roasters they source from.

A case of all-the-grear-no-idea, the staff do not come across "obsessed" by coffee, more the kind

minimum wage staff that Pret a manger employ.

Although the staff in Pret are usually friendlier.

Interestingly this months editorial in Caffeine magazine is fiercely defending the place against it's critics . . .

-jkk


----------



## 2971

Grimley said:


> @Phobic im not one to complain, I dont like making a fuss. @wintold it is. Gets packed in there lunchtimes.


Tried this morning. Alas they are not open by the time I get to work







I mean why would you serve coffee early in the morning anyway, right?


----------



## Grimley

I did a trial journey to the old truman brewery yesterday, I normally go by train but there is engineering works on the 8th April when I'm scheduled to visit the London Coffee Festival. I don't fancy 90 minutes on a bus, so I planned an alternative route & my journey this year will take another half an hour.

While I was in town, I visited White Mulberries - very good & nice setting. Look mum no hands was good too, considering it was a decaf. Fernandez & Wells South Kensington is an oasis of 3rd wave coffee in Knightsbridge, classic hasbean coffee from there if you like their beans, lunch in there was a bit small though. Ended up in Grind Covent Garden, too packed & noisy for me but it was late Saturday afternoon & the decaf flat white wasn't as good as Look mum no hands.


----------



## mcrmfc

Just to chime in about New Black...went in there this lunchtime with some trepidation based on various reviews. Had a beautiful Verve espresso and bought some beans. Relaxed friendly service and Barista took time and carefully inspected the grind and finished drink before sending it...I was impressed. Of course not cheap but you would hardly expect it to be given location, kit etc


----------



## wminor

If Federation in Brixton hasn't already been mentioned (I haven't read all 17 pages!) then it really should have been.

Filter coffee there isn't outstanding but the espresso is generally my favourite in London, and I've tried a lot of places at this point!


----------



## Scotford

wminor said:


> If Federation in Brixton hasn't already been mentioned (I haven't read all 17 pages!) then it really should have been.
> 
> Filter coffee there isn't outstanding but the espresso is generally my favourite in London, and I've tried a lot of places at this point!


What's the downfall on the filter? (Serious question, PM me and I'll see what I can do to up that game)

But I'm glad you like our espresso, new blend coming by the end of Oct!


----------



## sls

The Fleet Street Press. Keeps me alive.


----------



## J_Fo

I've not tried them all but I'm a big fan of Tap Coffee, one on Wardour, one on Tottenham Court Road & one on Rathbone St. They're merging with The Department of Coffee and Social Affairs at the end of January, so I think they'll start using DOCASA beans unfortunately but definitely worth a try in the meantime.


----------



## jay_kendrick

Rubios in Harlesden is really good. Attention to detail and very cool atmosphere.


----------



## aaronb

I cant believe my thread is still going.

I think a lot of these suggestions are just peoples favourite shops though, rather than a truly exceptional coffee in a city that has an abundance of good speciality shops.


----------



## IggyK

I remember having a really nice flat white from Borough Baristas

On 15 Charles II St, St. James's, London, SW1Y 4QU

not sure what beans they used.

Actually looking at the website think they roast their own.


----------



## g.smith310

I had great coffee from de beauvoir deli co. they do a mean sarnie too!


----------



## Grimley

wminor said:


> If Federation in Brixton hasn't already been mentioned (I haven't read all 17 pages!) then it really should have been.
> 
> Filter coffee there isn't outstanding but the espresso is generally my favourite in London, and I've tried a lot of places at this point!


I paid them a visit today & met @Scotford. The Flat White he made me was excellent & the banana bread I asked for wasnt up to his standards, so he chucked that one away & I got a slice from brand new loaf. He gave me a discount too. If any of you are in South London pay federation a visit. This made me laugh too.


----------



## Scotford

Grimley said:


> I paid them a visit today & met @Scotford. The Flat White he made me was excellent & the banana bread I asked for wasnt up to his standards, so he chucked that one away & I got a slice from brand new loaf. He gave me a discount too. If any of you are in South London pay federation a visit. This made me laugh too.
> 
> View attachment 32960


Nice to meet you! Glad you enjoyed everything!


----------



## Nopapercup

Grimley said:


> I paid them a visit today & met @Scotford. The Flat White he made me was excellent & the banana bread I asked for wasnt up to his standards, so he chucked that one away & I got a slice from brand new loaf. He gave me a discount too. If any of you are in South London pay federation a visit. This made me laugh too.
> 
> View attachment 32960


I was there a few weeks ago and had a good espresso.


----------



## Scotford

Nopapercup said:


> I was there a few weeks ago and had a good espresso.


Should have said hello!


----------



## Nopapercup

Scotford said:


> Should have said hello!


 @Scotford I didn't realise you where on the forum but next time I'm in Brixton I'll come in for an espresso and say hi.


----------



## Scotford

Nopapercup said:


> @Scotford I didn't realise you where on the forum but next time I'm in Brixton I'll come in for an espresso and say hi.


Definitely do! If you yodel at full volume as you walk through the door, I'll even bust out some super-secret beans


----------



## Nopapercup

Scotford said:


> Definitely do! If you yodel at full volume as you walk through the door, I'll even bust out some super-secret beans


I won't be back in London for a few months but as I'm in the Alps this should give me an opportunity to work on my yodelling. Get the good stuff ready.


----------



## Scotford

Nopapercup said:


> I won't be back in London for a few months but as I'm in the Alps this should give me an opportunity to work on my yodelling. Get the good stuff ready.


Done!


----------



## GingerBen

Might get a chance to go to The New Black this afternoon assuming they aren't all at the LCF. I shall report back if I make it there


----------



## jlarkin

GingerBen said:


> Might get a chance to go to The New Black this afternoon assuming they aren't all at the LCF. I shall report back if I make it there


They won't be - it's a much bigger operation than a lot of places. (Hope I haven't jinxed it)!


----------



## GingerBen

jlarkin said:


> They won't be - it's a much bigger operation than a lot of places. (Hope I haven't jinxed it)!


Haha I'll let you know!


----------



## Grimley

/\/\/\ Well I hope you had a better experience of the New Black than I did, I didn't like it. Speaking of Coffee I didn't like I tried a place near to putney bridge tube station this weekend & I didn't like that either. Four other places I tried in 'town' were fine though.

Pavilion Bakery Victoria park.

The Gentlemen Baristas south of the river

The Roasting party right by Sloane Square

Monocle Cafe.


----------



## Syenitic

Grimley said:


> /\/\/\ Well I hope you had a better experience of the New Black than I did, I didn't like it. Speaking of Coffee I didn't like I tried a place near to putney bridge tube station this weekend & I didn't like that either. Four other places I tried in 'town' were fine though.
> 
> Pavilion Bakery Victoria park.
> 
> The Gentlemen Baristas south of the river
> 
> The Roasting party right by Sloane Square
> 
> Monocle Cafe.


As a Yorkshire resident I have visited "The Gentlemen Baristas" more than once when in the area - always good. Roasting party have an outlet in London? Often enjoyed their output as roasters, is this a new venture?


----------



## Grimley

Syenitic said:


> As a Yorkshire resident I have visited "The Gentlemen Baristas" more than once when in the area - always good. Roasting party have an outlet in London? Often enjoyed their output as roasters, is this a new venture?


I'm not certain. It's been open at least 8 months according to my source & they plan on opening more shops too. They've been a LCF mainstay the last three years & I was planning on buying some beans from them this year, but they weren't there. Probably down to the cost allegra events were charging exhibitors this year.


----------



## Mouzone

I've personally enjoyed Curators (near Fenchurch Street or Oxford Circus) and Blighty (Finsbury Park)


----------



## feizor

Are there any good coffee shops in the Shoreditch area near Shoreditch High Street Station? I tried Nude and Brooklyn, they were ok but didn't blow me away.


----------



## Nod

feizor said:


> Are there any good coffee shops in the Shoreditch area near Shoreditch High Street Station? I tried Nude and Brooklyn, they were ok but didn't blow me away.


A little bit of a walk but origin coffee on Charlotte road... or Alchemy is closer


----------



## feizor

Nod said:


> A little bit of a walk but origin coffee on Charlotte road... or Alchemy is closer


Thanks, I'll check them out this weekend.


----------



## JKK

feizor said:


> Are there any good coffee shops in the Shoreditch area near Shoreditch High Street Station? I tried Nude and Brooklyn, they were ok but didn't blow me away.


Try Bulldog Edition at the painfully hip Ace Hotel. [ on Shoreditch high street ]

If your drinking espresso based, so long as you ask for double shot, their coffee is very good

again recently [ after a while in the wilderness ]

Origin, as Nod mentioned is usually very good, two choices of beans for espresso, they

also serve carfully brewed V60.

Not super far from Shoreditch station, is a new bar-based coffee experiece from Clipson & Sons

at Spitalfields market.

I thnk they have some mad new cold-brew nitro gizmo whatnot coffee too.


----------



## Dumnorix

Allpress, Redchurch Street.


----------



## JayMac

Dumnorix said:


> Allpress, Redchurch Street.


Wow. I live not that far from Shoreditch, but somehow forgot there is an Allpress there. Time to explore Redchurch street again.

It certainly is my favourite coffee in New Zealand. Heavenly.


----------



## Scotford

Had a ridiculously good brew from Lantana not too long back, right after they switched to Manhattan roasters, just down the road from Old St station.

Sans Pere is also very good, Great Eastern St, they were using Colonna last time I was there, super tasty natural on batch.


----------



## adz313

Right - this has been a particularly useful thread in the past, so hoping for more of the same...

Staying Putney/Wandsworth area next weekend - what are my options?

ECT tells me its either Artisan or Ground Coffee Society - are they missing any? If not - any recommendations (looks like Artisan use Allpress as their main, can't tell if they do filter/guest espresso etc.)


----------



## Bmhillier2002

adz313 said:


> Right - this has been a particularly useful thread in the past, so hoping for more of the same...
> 
> Staying Putney/Wandsworth area next weekend - what are my options?
> 
> ECT tells me its either Artisan or Ground Coffee Society - are they missing any? If not - any recommendations (looks like Artisan use Allpress as their main, can't tell if they do filter/guest espresso etc.)


Try black chapel coffee.


----------



## Rscut

Anywhere worth going in Kensington? Going on Thursday for a couple of days.


----------



## les24preludes

Rscut said:


> Anywhere worth going in Kensington? Going on Thursday for a couple of days.


I live in West Kensington, but I'm not familiar with the coffee houses. Haven't sought them out so far. There's the Coffee Station on King St Hammersmith which was OK - had a nice cup and good food. Just up from the Town Hall, and took my mind off disputing parking fines. There's Amoret on 11 Beadon Rd just off Hammersmith Broadway by the tube station.

"Amoret curate single origin green beans directly from specialty which are then custom roasted by Jon Cowell at Curve Roasters. A range of coffees are available on filter including Amoret's own selected, Curve roasted beans and coffees from guest roasters."


----------



## Nopapercup

Hjem 3 Launceston Pl, W8 was good when I went there a few months ago


----------



## adz313

Bmhillier2002 said:


> Try black chapel coffee.


Thanks for the suggestion- looks close enough, so will try and check it out.

Any recommendation on espresso vs filter?


----------



## hurrella

Press, in Wandsworth, is really rather excellent. Very knowledgeable barista who trained in Australia. Excellent choice of beans to take home, as well.


----------



## hurrella

adz313 said:


> Right - this has been a particularly useful thread in the past, so hoping for more of the same...
> 
> Staying Putney/Wandsworth area next weekend - what are my options?
> 
> ECT tells me its either Artisan or Ground Coffee Society - are they missing any? If not - any recommendations (looks like Artisan use Allpress as their main, can't tell if they do filter/guest espresso etc.)


Whoops - I have an awful feeling I double posted! Press, in Wandsworth, is really rather excellent. Very knowledgeable barista who trained in Australia. Excellent choice of beans to take home, as well.


----------



## steveholt

Hi folks,

Im heading to london for The National on saturday. I have 3/4 of a sunday to fill too.

What maybe 3 shops would be a cut above the rest to visit im the space between victoria park and Shoreditch. I havent been down in london at all in about 6 years, so id love to hit 2 or 3 top top shops.

Also if any coffee forum gang are behind any bar, i could bring over a bag of 3fe for you if you want.


----------



## Grimley

/\/\/\ Here's my recommendations

http://www.pavilionbakery.com/portfolio/our-place

if you cant get there

https://www.origincoffee.co.uk/pages/origin-coffee-shoreditch

Look Mum No hands at a push.

You could try Ozone, Allpress Redchurch st, Modern society, Attendant shoreditch, Grind old st, Lantana shoreditch. There are others but not open Sundays.


----------



## Nod

Grimley said:


> /\/\/\ Here's my recommendations
> 
> http://www.pavilionbakery.com/portfolio/our-place
> 
> if you cant get there
> 
> https://www.origincoffee.co.uk/pages/origin-coffee-shoreditch
> 
> Look Mum No hands at a push.
> 
> You could try Ozone, Allpress Redchurch st, Modern society, Attendant shoreditch, Grind old st, Lantana shoreditch. There are others but not open Sundays.


Hey Grimley

Not been to Pavillion - looks nice. What is the coffee like...? I assume for shoreditch you recommend the Columbia road Pavillion...

For pure coffee experience I would go to origin first...


----------



## steveholt

I hit up origin yesterday. Great espresso.

Ive been to look mum no hands before as well actually. I may go again. Thanks for the reminder.

Gonna hit pavillion today and at least 1 more from the list.

Thanks so much.


----------



## fatboyslim

Really nice batch brew using roundhill coffee at sourced market near Victoria


----------



## Nod

steveholt said:


> I hit up origin yesterday. Great espresso.
> 
> Ive been to look mum no hands before as well actually. I may go again. Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Gonna hit pavillion today and at least 1 more from the list.
> 
> Thanks so much.


Let us know what Pavillion was like... I am generally sceptical of high end bakers that also do coffee


----------



## Grimley

Nod said:


> Hey Grimley
> 
> Not been to Pavillion - looks nice. What is the coffee like...? I assume for shoreditch you recommend the Columbia road Pavillion...
> 
> For pure coffee experience I would go to origin first...


They use Origin (Presumably due to the fact that Pavilion have a place in Newquay) I paid their Victoria Park place a visit (Take your own cup though) as the view of the Lake on a sunny day is like this:


----------



## steveholt

Nod said:


> Let us know what Pavillion was like... I am generally sceptical of high end bakers that also do coffee


Pavillion by the flower market was a lovely shop to grab a flatwhite and pastry to go. Textbook specialty flatwhite, small stong and smooth. Better than a lot of middling coffee shops.

On my sunday i also hit prufock. Lovely easy shop. Mellow vibe, not a hint of the education anxiety that some shops dither over, nor the over bearing quality focus other places trip over.

From a small sample size, origin a place to taste coffee, prufock a place to drink coffee. If that makes sense.

Origin was coffee nerd hightpoint of the trip.


----------



## Grimley

Bmhillier2002 said:


> Try black chapel coffee.


Paid them a Visit yesterday. A very small place but that isn't a bad thing. As it was hot I tried a cold brew which was very good. I believe they use various roasters & the one they were using yesterday was Dark Arts, which is hard to beat despite the price.

Also paid a visit to Mouse Tail In Deptford, Chairs & Coffee in Fulham & Beany Green Paddington, which was 'plan b' after my original destination (the Meal Ticket) had closed for some reason even though it was was supposed to be open. I didn't like paying a 'service charge' in Beany Green though. I know its more a resturant than coffee shop & I got table service but that isnt the point if you've only gone in there for a coffee & cake. Last time I had table service in a coffee shop was Taylor st. Bank & IIRC I didn't pay a service charge there.


----------



## les24preludes

les24preludes said:


> I live in West Kensington, but I'm not familiar with the coffee houses. Haven't sought them out so far. There's the Coffee Station on King St Hammersmith which was OK - had a nice cup and good food. Just up from the Town Hall, and took my mind off disputing parking fines. There's Amoret on 11 Beadon Rd just off Hammersmith Broadway by the tube station.
> 
> "Amoret curate single origin green beans directly from specialty which are then custom roasted by Jon Cowell at Curve Roasters. A range of coffees are available on filter including Amoret's own selected, Curve roasted beans and coffees from guest roasters."


Dropped in to Amoret. Tiny place, no decaf. That's a no-go for me. My local is L'Elysee on Hammersmith Rd. opposite Olympia. Decent coffees, very good range of cakes and eats. Rather small - long and thin so not particularly good on ambiance, unfortunately, but otherwise recommended.

http://www.lelysee.co.uk


----------



## hotmetal

Shame Amoret don't do decaf. I know it's ridiculously small in there but I've had some mind blowing espresso and cortado from them. They really take care over every cup and I've yet to be disappointed. Favourites from them were Nicaraguan natural and a Guji natural, both really good.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Scotford

hotmetal said:


> Shame Amoret don't do decaf. I know it's ridiculously small in there but I've had some mind blowing espresso and cortado from them. They really take care over every cup and I've yet to be disappointed. Favourites from them were Nicaraguan natural and a Guji natural, both really good.


Jon Curve roasts their coffee


----------



## hotmetal

Yeah I know! I was chatting to the guys in there and they spilled the beans as it were - I did say I'd had some cracking coffees from Curve before, such as the LSOL from a few months back.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Grimley

hotmetal said:


> Shame Amoret don't do decaf. I know it's ridiculously small in there but I've had some mind blowing espresso and cortado from them. They really take care over every cup and I've yet to be disappointed. Favourites from them were Nicaraguan natural and a Guji natural, both really good.


That may change. I popped into their new shop in Notting Hill yesterday & spoke to the Owner. They've just installed a Giesen Roaster in the rear of the new shop & Roasting their own is going to commence very soon, The Owner will be doing that initially as he told me he has done the relevant exams. I may pop back later in the year to see the progression & if Decaf will be available for sale.

In other News - I Paid visits to Tina, We Salute you E20 (Handy If I can get tickets for the #mlblondonseries next year) Ozone Roasters & Rosslyn, of which Rosslyn was the best.


----------



## ramanaaa

No change as of yet. Still don't do DeCaf as I asked them in their notting hill branch. They have more place upstairs now for those who'd want a seat.


----------



## HollyBean

If you happen to go to West London (Richmond) don't miss Kiss The Hippo Coffee

They roast and serve the coffee onsite (espresso based and filter).


----------



## hotmetal

Yes that's a good shout for Richmond. I think they use a KvdW Spirit, big bright interior, and IIRC you can watch the roasting through a glass wall at the back.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## HollyBean

This is how the roastery looks inside Kiss the hippo


----------



## Power Freak

I've been to a fair chunk of the well-respected coffee shops in (central) London. Some comments on a select few:

The Good:

Association Coffee - Creechurch Lane

Overall my absolute favourite, the decor really suits my aesthetic and the brand identity. The service is quick and fitting for the clientele. I am in so often sometimes if the baristas notice me at the back of the queue, they'll fast track my order (always an espresso to go as I need a pick-me up on my lunch break) and it'll be ready by the time I pay. The coffee menu is short and to the point (not a fan of having to decide between 20 different beans and I always worry about freshness and cleaning out the grinders between coffees etc.) I don't think I've ever had a bad coffee there either.

Prufrock Coffee - Leather Lane

I'm a filter man at heart and as far as I'm concerned nowhere does it better than Prufrock. The rotating menu of 3 filters rarely disappoints and is a good way to sample some more "obscure" roasters on occasion. Sitting at the brew bar allows great interaction with the baristas too which is fun. The cafe itself is nice and big so you don't feel too cramped and get your own space, the food is nice for a coffee shop. On the espresso side I sometimes find the guests to be a bit too zingy and acidic for my tastes but you always have the house red brick as an old dependable.

Monmouth Coffee - Monmouth Street

Yes it's not the hippest place anymore, yes you can get more exciting geshas elsewhere but there is still something special about Monmouth. The table service isn't fantastic, it's cramped, gets overly hot and is very loud. None of that matters because it has a "thing" unlike many of the faceless newer bars that pretty much all feel the same.

Kaffeine - Eastcastle Street

The espressos here are fantastic and incredibly consistent in my experience. The service is quick but attentive. I like the palette cleansers and things they sometimes serve for sit down guests too (although I never liked cascara so I'm kind of glad that's gone!) it adds to the theatre of it even if it doesn't really do anything to the taste.

Store Street Espresso - Store Street

Delicious espressos and they have interesting guest coffees that change regularly. The store itself is nice and bright, the service quick and friendly. I don't have a reason to be in that part of town very often but when I do I make a quick detour and am always impressed.

The Bad (Warning in advance this is going to get quite brutal - I don't like slamming independent businesses online as I know the impact it can have&#8230; but sometimes I feel it is warranted):

Curators Coffee - Both Locations

This one hurts, it used to be good but I have been burnt too many times by this company. The coffee quality in my last few visits has been appalling and verging on undrinkable sour espressos and even a super expensive Wendelboe gesha that they destroyed on the brew bar. A friend also ordered a capp which had rancid milk complete with curdled lumps in the cup. I also take issue with their pricing structure for beans for retail - "buy a bag get a free coffee" isn't really true if you charge £5 more for the bag of beans, it's dishonest and rubs me the wrong way. From my negative experiences I have about 15 "free coffee" cards as compensation that I haven't used.

(Note: last visit was around 6 months ago, it may be better now but they have lost my custom at this point)

Brooklyn Coffee - Commercial Street

Undrinkable batch brew, bad espresso, but worst of all was the staff attitude - very condescending and rude. Only visited once have absolutely no intention of going again. I can let off bad coffee on occasion but bad staff attitude is unacceptable at any time for me.


----------



## awholelatteproblems

The Black Lab by Clapham Common is excellent! Always have a variety of beans on, including decaff if that's your thing. I happened across it years back, now I'll gladly make a detour if I'm around those parts.


----------



## rr243

City: Taylor Street (New St branch), Association, Modern Society

SW London: Milk Teeth, Saucer & Cup, Brickwood, Marcus Bros

Other: Antipode (Hammersmith)

However, this past weekend I was in Sheffield and had my first lever produced coffee (unintentionally) at Eve followed by another at Foundry Coffee Roasters and I am hooked (both use Londinium machines). Need to find similar in London


----------



## M_H_S

rr243 said:


> City: Taylor Street (New St branch), Association, Modern Society
> 
> SW London: Milk Teeth, Saucer & Cup, Brickwood, Marcus Bros
> 
> Other: Antipode (Hammersmith)
> 
> However, this past weekend I was in Sheffield and had my first lever produced coffee (unintentionally) at Eve followed by another at Foundry Coffee Roasters and I am hooked (both use Londinium machines). Need to find similar in London


I was wondering something similar. For all the joy that forum members get from pressure profilers and levers. I have hardly seen a cafe offering either.

Actually the best coffee I have had in the UK has been a lever produced flat white by a cart near Russel Square. Izzo Pompei with Climpson and Sons Baron blend.


----------



## awholelatteproblems

rr243 said:


> City: Taylor Street (New St branch), Association, Modern Society
> 
> SW London: Milk Teeth, Saucer & Cup, Brickwood, Marcus Bros
> 
> Other: Antipode (Hammersmith)
> 
> However, this past weekend I was in Sheffield and had my first lever produced coffee (unintentionally) at Eve followed by another at Foundry Coffee Roasters and I am hooked (both use Londinium machines). Need to find similar in London


I don't know if I was just unlucky, but the Brickwood that I tried by Clapham Common was terrible. Tasted like the beans hadn't been properly tamped, or were too coarse, really bad. With the thought of "life is too short for bad coffee" I went just next door to Black Lab and had an excellent coffee. Never went back to Brickwood again.

Will check out the other SW London one's you've mentioned. Taylor St Barista's are always a solid choice for the city, first came across them in Richmond.


----------



## izzimg

Saint Espresso is the best I've had consistently on the north side between Baker Street and KX


----------



## Asgross

izzimg said:


> Saint Espresso is the best I've had consistently on the north side between Baker Street and KX


Agreed, nice staff and great coffee.

Just the other side of Kings X I recommend Frequency, Kings Cross Road.


----------



## Vollbart

Roslyn is my current favourite in the City. The department of coffee on Bishopsgate is consistently good, but their branch just around the corner in Spitalfields is all over the place.


----------



## rexkd

Rosslyn Coffee!

If you're in the city, on the junction of Cannon St and Queen Victoria St. It's a very smart place, just a coffee shop and nothing else and always excellent service.

Also noticed last time I was in there, nominated for best new coffee shop in the world (sprudgie awards).. must admit means nothing to me but got to be worth something!


----------



## Stevebee

Not a coffee shop but we are at Farmers Markets in Barnes (Saturday) and Stroud Green (Sunday) where I pull shots using a Londinium L1 and Vesuvius using a lever profile so you can try lever espresso there. Using Compak E10 and Mazzer Royal plus the good old Niche for Decaf.

Let us know your from the forum and you can pull a shot yourself. Although the Vesuvius uses a lever profile the shots are different. About 50/50 preference when I've given both to some of my espresso customers but they're very close.


----------



## Asgross

Its been mentioned here before Redemption Roasters in Lamb Conduit St Wc1

Whilst looking at a bag of their Peruvian beans the barista (Liv) asked if i hurry because she would config a spare grinder with their beans in a hopper.

Great tasting espresso, made on the same Compak we have at home, on their Slayer. Tried unsuccessfully to make mine at home taste as good.

When i went back the next day to buy more of the Peruvian, Liv went downstairs to find me a bag with a newer roast date on.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Any recommendations near Victoria in London, I am about 5 mins from the tube there once a week now (opposite the Jamie Oliver place for people who know the area)


----------



## Asgross

Iris and june

Notes

Coffee cart in great peter street ( just great espresso , nothing to eat)


----------



## rr243

Tried Hagen Espresso Bar this weekend on Kings Road which was very good.


----------



## mcrmfc

Asgross said:


> Iris and june
> 
> Notes
> 
> Coffee cart in great peter street ( just great espresso , nothing to eat)


Yep all good shouts.

Gt Peter Street cart is 'Rag and Bone' coffee, only open from 8.30 though.

Also check the 'Flat Caps' cart on Strutton Ground.

Avoid Sourced Market...good beans and machines...but random delivery from demotivated baristas so likely to be hit and miss.


----------



## nospoon

Holy Shot Coffee on Bethnal Green Road!


----------



## RazorliteX

+1 for Jacob the Angel in a charming little place called Neil's Yard just behind the Seven Dials Market.

With the exception of me, seems to be a hipster magnet (the yard) where everyone was sporting laced up boots, drain pipe trousers and beards. Even the women.


----------



## shodjoe1

Rave seasonal espresso,lilac gardens south ealing


----------



## skrobul

Electric Coffee Co. if you find yourself in West London (


----------



## mayorcesar

Many people may not agree but I quite like Omotesando


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

mayorcesar said:


> Many people may not agree but I quite like Omotesando


I agree completely.

Café Alain Ducasse is great too if you've got money to burn.


----------



## Scotford

mayorcesar said:


> Many people may not agree but I quite like Omotesando


I quite like Omotesando as a concept shop and for sheer style and simplicity. But unfortunately, I ultimately prefer taste over all of that.


----------



## mcrmfc

Shout to these guys:

https://formative.coffee/

Just off Victoria Street nr Westminster.

Really a coffee first place and some great retail choices.

I had a beautiful La Cabra batch and bought some La Cabra beans to take home (quality, quality roaster!).

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronb

Anything of interest near either London Bridge or St James Park / The Mall?

Roasting Plant maybe?

Looking for unique / interesting experiences and tasty coffee rather than just a shop banging out square mile shots on a Slayer / La Marzocco.

Thanks!


----------



## Asgross

Just had fantastic coffee at Rosslyn Coffee in Queen Victoria St, Ec4.

The owner came over and introduced himself whilst we were looking at the beans for sale- Clearly passionate about his coffee ( origin and the barn on sale).

He gave me a taste of a great filter Nicaraguan.

Lovely thick tasty balanced blend espresso and my wife loved her latte.

Free palette cleansing sparking water.

Super friendly staff- more than everything you could hope for in a top notch cafe.

Exceptionally good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaffeinator

Vollbart said:


> Roslyn is my current favourite in the City. The department of coffee on Bishopsgate is consistently good, but their branch just around the corner in Spitalfields is all over the place.


 Thanks for the recommendation. That's on my commute to work. Looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## Michael87

rexkd said:


> Rosslyn Coffee!
> 
> If you're in the city, on the junction of Cannon St and Queen Victoria St. It's a very smart place, just a coffee shop and nothing else and always excellent service.
> 
> Also noticed last time I was in there, nominated for best new coffee shop in the world (sprudgie awards).. must admit means nothing to me but got to be worth something!


 Thanks for this, I will try it out next week.

Around this area I've been going to Notes (near Bank), Manon (London wall), and Association Coffee (near the gherkin). All seem to be pretty good although I'm not an expert.


----------



## Grimley

aaronb said:


> Anything of interest near either London Bridge or St James Park / The Mall?
> 
> Roasting Plant maybe?
> 
> Looking for unique / interesting experiences and tasty coffee rather than just a shop banging out square mile shots on a Slayer / La Marzocco.
> 
> Thanks!


 Monmouth Borough Market (There's a queue there for a reason ?) If not Gentlemen Baristas round the corner in Park Street.


----------



## aaronb

Grimley said:


> Monmouth Borough Market (There's a queue there for a reason ?) If not Gentlemen Baristas round the corner in Park Street.


 There's also queues at McDonald's but it isn't a quality product.

A firm no to both those places.


----------



## aaronb

I actually went to Omotesando. The espresso wasn't to my taste (probably Assembly?) but had a great La Cabra filter, better than a lot of coffee I've had in London past few years. Very friendly barista who started chatting coffee to me when he realised I was a coffee geek and knew La Cabra. Cakes are pretty good too.

Great for a different experience and tasty filter.


----------



## Nick H.

My fave coffee is home-made Illy red from my moka pot. But lots of very popular modern espressos don't taste strong enough or Italian enough for me. Can anyone suggest somewhere I should try? I can't abide that nutty aftertaste which is such a big thing in London now.


----------



## Grimley

skrobul said:


> Electric Coffee Co. if you find yourself in West London (


 Seconded. I paid a visit a couple of weeks ago & liked it.


----------



## L-A

Caravan, Exmouth Market is fantastic! Well worth a visit.


----------



## Zeak

My old time favourite is Kahaila on Bricklane. Community-run cafe with Climpson & sons coffee and amazing cakes (Red Velvet imo is better than at Hummingbird).

One of the most recent ones I found is Redemption Roasters near Fabric (Farringdon). Small cute place that roasts their coffee at Aylesbury prison (in collab with Ministry of Justice). Good stuff.


----------



## MrWarhol

Gustatory's "coffee roaster finder" might help with the London Area. I used it and discovered 2 new ones I didn't know. Might help?! https://www.gustatory.co/pages/coffee-roasters-of-london

Side note: Has anyone every tried Exmouth or Hermanos? Look interesting


----------



## Foren

Monmouth on Monmouth Street will always have a special place in my book. It's something about the atmosphere of the place and area. Gives you that cozy feeling and the staff are nice! Needless to say their beans are barista skills are top level. On the downside, you might find yourself waiting in queues outside, as the place itself is tiny and has only about 15-20 seats total.

Must be noted that all of those seats are basically spread across 3-4 big tables so you would be seated next to random coffee enthusiasts, which is actually great and I've met many interesting characters there!


----------



## Jony

Yup it's good been in a few times no phones is good, and good chat to people on your table.


----------



## hotmetal

I know what you mean, but every time I've been I've never got a seat so I have always ended up sat on my motorbike outside.

___
Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## jazzersi

Zeak said:


> My old time favourite is Kahaila on Bricklane. Community-run cafe with Climpson & sons coffee and amazing cakes (Red Velvet imo is better than at Hummingbird).
> 
> One of the most recent ones I found is Redemption Roasters near Fabric (Farringdon). Small cute place that roasts their coffee at Aylesbury prison (in collab with Ministry of Justice). Good stuff.


 I also really like redemption roasters, had some great flat whites there and the staff are always class!


----------



## Callumm

Beany Green in broadgate circle / Taylor st / notes all good in the city of London


----------



## Callumm

+ add @jazzersi redemption roasters, agreed


----------



## negativesentiment

Friends of Ours on Pitfield Street in Hoxton is my go-to in London.

Really friendly place where they brew Dark Arts Coffee and serve exceptional food. Been countless times and the coffee is always top notch.

Get an anzac biscuit if you're there - the people who run it are Australian and so the anzacs are second to none.


----------



## jazzersi

negativesentiment said:


> Friends of Ours on Pitfield Street in Hoxton is my go-to in London.
> 
> Really friendly place where they brew Dark Arts Coffee and serve exceptional food. Been countless times and the coffee is always top notch.
> 
> Get an anzac biscuit if you're there - the people who run it are Australian and so the anzacs are second to none.


 I lived on Pitfield Street a few years ago when they opened but never went in - will have to head back some time.


----------



## negativesentiment

jazzersi said:


> I lived on Pitfield Street a few years ago when they opened but never went in - will have to head back some time.


 Nice, I used to live on Bevenden Street just round the corner.

Many good places nearby as to be expected in Shoreditch, but Friends of Ours is great.


----------



## CJV8

We don't get to London too often but Over Under at Earl's Court is always a go to.


----------



## Okigen

My favourite local cafe is Amoret at Notting Hill. Nice coffee (roast their own beans), and the croissants are among the best London can offer. Normally you can have a window seat with nice view on the first floor, except on Saturday when the whole area is mobbed with tourists.


----------



## ZYXMAXYZ

rr243 said:


> Tried Hagen Espresso Bar this weekend on Kings Road which was very good.


 I understand that they've fairly recently switched to Dark Arts and the espresso / long black is delicious. Other half liked the Oatmeal latte.


----------



## Gmartin

I tried % Arabica on Saturday in Broadway Market and thought it was fantastic! Anyone else tried this one?


----------



## jazzersi

Gmartin said:


> I tried % Arabica on Saturday in Broadway Market and thought it was fantastic! Anyone else tried this one?


 I walked past it to climpsons on Saturday! Will have to try next time, wasn't the biggest fan of Climpsons. Was my first take away coffee since lock down started.


----------



## Gmartin

jazzersi said:


> I walked past it to climpsons on Saturday! Will have to try next time, wasn't the biggest fan of Climpsons. Was my first take away coffee since lock down started.


 I went there again today. Well worth a visit.


----------



## johnwelch

Amoret in hammersmith/portobello.... single origin.

Great beans


----------



## spasypaddy

johnwelch said:


> Amoret in hammersmith/portobello.... single origin.
> 
> Great beans


 its a great cafe. used to go there when i worked nearby a few years back


----------



## Benjamin8732

I have not tried their beans yet but just had a very nice latte from Volcano's pop up cafe in Brixton. In fact the best I have had in London for a while!


----------



## davril

johnwelch said:


> Amoret in hammersmith/portobello.... single origin.
> 
> Great beans


 I tried some of their coffee at home. My biggest disappointment so far. Got 3 different beans, none of them did anything for me.

Perhaps the roaster was having an off day.


----------



## hotmetal

I went past Amoret hammersmith yesterday and they've gone. Sad, was great there despite no tables.

___
Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## ZwiGGy

jazzersi said:


> I walked past it to climpsons on Saturday! Will have to try next time, wasn't the biggest fan of Climpsons. Was my first take away coffee since lock down started.


 Same experience for me...was looking forward to trying climpsons but was very disappointed.


----------



## pygathrix

hotmetal said:


> I went past Amoret hammersmith yesterday and they've gone. Sad, was great there despite no tables.


 I used to work there, and yes, my heart was crying when I heard Hammersmith was closing 😢
Check out the Notting Hill shop though!
That's where the beans are roasted 😊


----------



## tripleshot

Can anyone recommend a good specialty cafe near Muswell Hill/East Finchley/Alexandra Palace/Crouch End? Got the day off tomorrow, it's meant to be sunny so planning to go for a long walk. Would be nice to aim for a nice cup of third wave coffee at the end of it!


----------



## Asgross

Hi
Campbell and Syme
9 fortis green 
East finchley N2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strebor

Some I like:

Caravan - Great Portland Street (amazing pastries too)

Tap - Tottenham Court Road

Black Sheep - Goodge Street

Loft - Finchley Road/Swiss Cottage

Coleman - Lower Marsh, Waterloo

Sure there are many, many others.


----------



## 9bar-ista

Favourites in london: Jacob the angel, Rosslyn, Formative, Grind (soho)


----------



## Tom - Batch Coffee

There are so many amazing coffee roasters in London. It seems like every other roaster that pops up in the UK is from the big smoke.

Here's a list of our favourites at Batch - would love to hear any more suggestions?

https://www.batchcoffee.co.uk/stories/bestroasteryslondon


----------



## Grimley

Coleman Coffee in Waterloo

Scarlett coffee in Islington spring to mind that I visited in the last 14 months.


----------



## 24774

Thanks for that. I'll buy from some of those roasters. Definitely Old Spike. They train and employ homeless people around their business and proceeds from their coffee go towards fighting homelessness. We should all try their coffee.


----------



## Tom - Batch Coffee

Grimley said:


> Coleman Coffee in Waterloo
> 
> Scarlett coffee in Islington spring to mind that I visited in the last 14 months.


 Yeah, nice. I am aware of those guys - they have some cool branding too! Thanks


----------



## Tom - Batch Coffee

CocoLoco said:


> Thanks for that. I'll buy from some of those roasters. Definitely Old Spike. They train and employ homeless people around their business and proceeds from their coffee go towards fighting homelessness. We should all try their coffee.


 Yeah, Old Spike are great. Really good ethos and the coffee that they roast is top draw. We used a Mexican coffee from them recently but I also tried an Ethiopian Duromina that they had on with some outrageous fruity flavours.


----------



## DaltonB

Current favourite is Crick's corner on Dartmouth park hill- any other must try's around the Tuffnel park/Kentish town area?


----------



## mccormickmark

Thank you very much for the recommendations! I have recently moved to London from Banbridge (in Northern Ireland) and have unfortunately walked into quite a few horrible coffee shops. Right now I'm going to look at which ones are closest to me of all the ones you have said and I'm going to try all the ones I can, I need good coffee!


----------



## Asgross

We are staying near Clapham
Junction Station for 2 to 3 weeks. Any recommendations within walking distance, whilst our equipment is in storage? Thanks


----------



## hotmetal

I think its called Devotion, a trendy little coffee boutique between the 'front and 'back' entrances of Clapham Junction Station. Basically walk up St John's hill away from the crossroads and you'll find it. Last time I went there the inside had been hand lettered by Josh, aka The A-Board Dude (who you can find on Instagram if you like typographic signage and coffee). Can't remember what coffee they have on, but it was good when I went there.

Edit, here you go. Takeaway only at the moment of course. 
https://g.co/kgs/zsqZkv


----------



## Riz

There's also balance in Balham and over under at Clapham Common but appreciate they may be more than a walk away


----------



## Asgross

Thanks Riz and Hotmetal.


----------



## trbo91

I live nearby Devotion too, quite like the shop and their coffee.

My absolute favorite in all of south London has to be *Bluebird Brothers* on Northcore Road (also pretty much next to Clapham Junction). Just a whole in the wall but their quality is outstanding.

Other shops in the area which I really enjoy are:

Kapihan (Phillipino Coffee Shop and Bakery, Battersea)

Press (Road between Clapham Junction and Wandsworth)


----------



## Nad

Tom - Batch Coffee said:


> Yeah, Old Spike are great. Really good ethos and the coffee that they roast is top draw. We used a Mexican coffee from them recently but I also tried an Ethiopian Duromina that they had on with some outrageous fruity flavours.


 Ah this is really good to hear. I've always bought into their ethos but had written them off when I wasn't impressed with some of their beans last year, but I'll give them a second shot based on this!


----------



## Tom - Batch Coffee

Nad said:


> Ah this is really good to hear. I've always bought into their ethos but had written them off when I wasn't impressed with some of their beans last year, but I'll give them a second shot based on this!


 Great stuff! Really good to hear. All of the coffee I have tasted from Old Spike has been top draw, they're a really good bunch of people too


----------



## DanZH

My local shop is Electric coffee co. In Ealing. Which use their own beans. Really become a daily necessity for me.


----------



## hotmetal

Ealing is well supplied with good coffee. Apart from electric there's Artisan, and there's Cafe Zee right opposite. Artisan use Allpress but Zee roast on the premises. Then there's Curious Roo and a couple of other small ones that I can never remember the name of, like "Ginger Moon" or something like that, but I've not been in there.


----------



## Stevebee

Artisan now use Curious Roo beans. I believe they set up Curious Roo themselves as they wanted to roast their own.


----------



## hotmetal

Yes I think you're right about Artisan and Curious Roo. Haven't been since Covid so I forgot the connection.


----------



## Asgross

We just moved to Ealing, and love coffee from
My Little Cup


----------



## LMartin

My London favs, in no particular order...



Nude Espresso


Workshop Coffee


Ozone


Allpress Espresso


Climpson and Sons


Prufrock


Browns of Brockley


Volcano


One day when the pandemics all over maybe i'll do one crazy walking tour and stay awake for a week afterwards...


----------



## hotmetal

LMartin said:


> One day when the pandemics all over maybe i'll do one crazy walking tour and stay awake for a week afterwards...


 That's what the Hotmetalette calls a "coffee adventure" and we do it every so often - find an interesting area, check out where the good cafes are and then we try 2 or 3 in a day. Latest was Saint Espresso in Mornington Crescent before heading up to Camden. They had a Brazilian natural on espresso which we had in milk. Lovely. Of course, paper cups and sit outside but nice to drink something I haven't made myself for a change. Decent kit too, VA Mythos and a VA gravimetric 2 group, twin EK for brewed.


----------



## BeatBloom

So... best coffee in London? All in this video! Check it to find a best coffee in London.


----------



## Evergreen88

Going to London for the first time in a year, can anyone recommend a good coffee place for single origin espresso in Covent Garden / St James / Soho / Holborn?


----------



## Russ Evans

You'll be spoilt for choice in those areas. You should certainly try Notes in St Martin's Lane.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Evergreen88 said:


> Going to London for the first time in a year, can anyone recommend a good coffee place for single origin espresso in Covent Garden / St James / Soho / Holborn?


 There's Monmouth Coffee too at 27 Monmouth Street, Covent Garden.


----------



## Evergreen88

MediumRoastSteam said:


> There's Monmouth Coffee too at 27 Monmouth Street, Covent Garden.


 Thanks for the suggestion, hopefully I will be able to pass by tomorrow!


----------



## 24774

Evergreen88 said:


> Going to London for the first time in a year, can anyone recommend a good coffee place for single origin espresso in Covent Garden / St James / Soho / Holborn?


 Soho - Flat White, Kaffiene, Department of Coffee and Social Affairs, Notes, Curators.

Covent Garden - Farmstand, Jacob The Angel, Monmouth, Black Penny, Drury 188, The Espresso Room.

Too many to list, great coffee is everywhere in Central London but put a few of those into Google maps once you are there and you won't go wrong.


----------



## Evergreen88

CocoLoco said:


> Soho - Flat White, Kaffiene, Department of Coffee and Social Affairs, Notes, Curators.
> 
> Covent Garden - Farmstand, Jacob The Angel, Monmouth, Black Penny, Drury 188, The Espresso Room.
> 
> Too many to list, great coffee is everywhere in Central London but put a few of those into Google maps once you are there and you won't go wrong.


 Thank you, this is very helpful. I will see where I find myself when the caffeine urge kicks in and check this list!


----------



## Evergreen88

I managed to go to Monmouth, a little queue to get in but nothing dramatic. I got a double espresso of what I assume is their house blend. I found it very zesty with a subtle chocolate note in the end. Almost like an orange chocolate tart.

Definitely interesting but I still prefer a more traditional espresso. Thanks all for the suggestions and looking forward to try the others on the list!


----------



## Gray

Hi All,

I'm in London for a few days from tomorrow and will be staying in the city (princes street) so any recommendations for my caffeine fix nearby?

Cheers,

Gray.


----------



## 24774

Gray said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm in London for a few days from tomorrow and will be staying in the city (princes street) so any recommendations for my caffeine fix nearby?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gray.


 Rosslyn, The City is good, Redemption Roasters are nice and the money goes to help reformed prisoners, there's a Grind in Royal Exchange, Taylor St Baristas is nice, Association is great, there's a few in Broadgate circle but can't remember the names of any of them apart from Beany Green a few places house a Department of Coffee and Social Affairs, google one nearest. Cafe Below is in the crypt of the Mary Le Bow church on Cheapside and they do Climpsons coffee.

Don't go out of your way though, great coffee is everywhere in London, if you see an expensive looking cafe, see if they have an expensive looking grinder and if they do the coffee will be good.


----------



## Gray

CocoLoco said:


> Rosslyn, The City is good, Redemption Roasters are nice and the money goes to help reformed prisoners, there's a Grind in Royal Exchange, Taylor St Baristas is nice, Association is great, there's a few in Broadgate circle but can't remember the names of any of them apart from Beany Green a few places house a Department of Coffee and Social Affairs, google one nearest. Cafe Below is in the crypt of the Mary Le Bow church on Cheapside and they do Climpsons coffee.
> 
> Don't go out of your way though, great coffee is everywhere in London, if you see an expensive looking cafe, see if they have an expensive looking grinder and if they do the coffee will be good.


 Perfect, many thanks. Time before last I was there I went to cafe below so good to know it's still there and survived.

Thanks again. 😀


----------



## GrahamSPhillips

ORIGIN coffee; they have a few branches. I find that coffee shops who offer pour over as well as the usual are consistently good at everything.


----------



## Rob1

I enjoyed Workshop coffee just off Oxford street near Oxford circus.


----------



## Sharkie

Gentleman's barista is a good shout in london


----------



## Coffeenewboy

Sharkie said:


> Gentleman's barista is a good shout in london


 That the one next to the Rose and Crown pub ?

if so, cross the road under the bridge and try Columbia's Coffee co&#8230;.
had an amazing Geisha from there&#8230;


----------



## Sharkie

Only tried the one in Shepard's bush, they have 8 across London i believe


----------



## Coffeenewboy

Sharkie said:


> Only tried the one in Shepard's bush, they have 8 across London i believe


 Ah ok, I've only seen the one south of the river.


----------



## adz0rz

Any decent coffee shops near Southwark Tube station?


----------



## JP60606

Origin Coffee on Scoresby Street is my go to in that area.


----------



## adz0rz

JP60606 said:


> Origin Coffee on Scoresby Street is my go to in that area.


Just took a look and it's actually right by where I currently grab a coffee (Panda, the coffee hut under the bridge) so I'll certainly check them out! Thanks!


----------



## adz0rz

JP60606 said:


> Origin Coffee on Scoresby Street is my go to in that area.


Just wanted to say thanks again, went to Origin yesterday and the coffee was superb, loved their group head set up there too, looks more like draft beer than espresso 

Anywhere nearer towards Kennington Tube? A friend works there so we try and meet in-between Southwark and there sometimes.


----------



## JP60606

adz0rz said:


> Just wanted to say thanks again, went to Origin yesterday and the coffee was superb, loved their group head set up there too, looks more like draft beer than espresso
> 
> Anywhere nearer towards Kennington Tube? A friend works there so we try and meet in-between Southwark and there sometimes.


Glad you enjoyed, they do some excellent beans too. Not sure of anything that way unfortunately.


----------



## SMN

adz0rz said:


> Any decent coffee shops near Southwark Tube station?


Not that close but if you're in the area, and have 10-12 mins, Monmouth coffee and Watch House coffee are good options.


----------

